# Rifle River Brown



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

Floated the rifle this past weekend with a friend of mine, in a section I had never fished before. About 5 minutes and 15 casts in, I hooked up with a nice fish. I saw it flash and knew it was a 15"+ fish as it proceeded to pull out a good portion of line, and get stuck under a log. I had waders on, and I almost bailed out of the canoe trying to free my line before a break off. I reached under the log, found the hang up and freed my line. This trout was still feisty and proceeded to pull out another 15-20 feet of line (which was still running under the log, but no longer snagged). So, the only real choice was for me to dunk my whole rod and reel into the water and fish it out on the other side of the log. Somehow the fish stayed hooked during this whole ordeal. When I finally got close enough to net the brown, it was 3/4 of the way buried in the root system along the bank. I did manage to get it in the net. It was a beautiful brown, 17" and later weighed at 2 lb. Caught lots of little trout throughout the day. Toward the end of the float my buddy hooked up with what look to be an 18"+ brown, but he never got the hook set well, and it got loose before we could land it. All in all, we had a great time.


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)




----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice fat brown, looks like a lake run.


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

nice fish congrads


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

there are some nice browns on the rifle,i have fished the rifle since 1965 or so..


----------



## biggins73 (Aug 11, 2008)

Seazocheeze got me a place to stay up that way and would love some good info on what kinda gear u use to get them browns and some good places to put in the canoe....iv never fished the river...any info would be great ...thanks in advance...biggins73...if u dont want to put info on here please send pm


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

@biggins, PM sent, good luck!


----------

